# spray on wax??



## mun_jai (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys! Was just wondering if anyone knows of any good spray on wax that can give a slight beading affect???


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Autoglym Aqua Wax, readily available and not too expensive.

HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I've used the Werkstatt stuff for about 7 years on various cars. I used the Acrylic JETT which is the wax only - but as you'll see you can get kits which comprise of a polish/cleaner and the gloss detailing spray.

Read the descriptions because the Acrylic is better for metallic cars and the Carnauba is for solid paints


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

meguiars ultimate quik detailer does really well in the beading department 










Easy on, easy off.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Meguiars ultimate quick wax. This is about 3 weeks after application


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Another maguires fan here 8)


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Meguires +1


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ross_cj250 said:


> Autoglym Aqua Wax, readily available and not too expensive.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ...


+1 on Aquawax, good value especially when halfrauds are doing 3 for 2, plus smells great.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

What he said ^

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I have both but haven't tried the ag aqua wax yet. According to ag it has a decent carnauba content so once this rain finishes I'll give it a go


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

one word WOW!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing ... _1178.html

nick


----------

